# New ADGA herd



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

White Russian







Stella







Vegas







April







Redina







Mayfield







Zena








Pandora







Echo








Hero


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Serenity


Chloe1233 said:


> View attachment 131634
> 
> White Russian
> View attachment 131633
> ...


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh wow, they are all so beautiful, and what great names!


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

They are all new? They look great!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Miller'sLostGoat said:


> They are all new? They look great!


Thank you
I sold all of my unregistered goats a few months ago to start over and I finally have got all the goats I want at the moment so yes they are all new


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking herd!


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

That is very exciting. How many does will you breed in 2018?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I will be breeding 8 does this fall which are the 7 adult ones pictured above and my unregistered doe I kept


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

That is so exciting.  Good Luck


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you


Miller'sLostGoat said:


> That is so exciting.  Good Luck


----------



## NGoatFarm (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice goats


----------

